# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Lỗi khi dùng USB!

## phuoc_phuoc5

mình dùng win 7 professional mà khi cấm usb vào thi hệ điều hành lại thông báo lổi này :
"wmimgmt.exe - no disk
there is no disk in the drive. please insert a disk into drive
\device\harddisk1\dr1."
mình đóng thông báo đó lại rồi vào trong usb kiểm tra thì trong đó tất cả các thư mục điều đổi thành file gì đó mà toàn bộ chỉ có dung lượng 210k! sau đó cấm usb vào máy khác thì ko máy nào sử dụng thư mục dc?

----------


## lephiet

nó thông báo thế nghĩa là máy tính không kết nối được với usb, có thể khe cấm trục trặc hoặc usb bạn gắp vấn đề rồi.

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

cách khắc phục như thế nào? usb ko có vấn đề mình đã thử nhiều usb rồi nó vẫn thế à?

----------


## wetti

máy bạn bị virus rồi.. bạn diệt virus hay cài win lại đi rồi đi gom mấy cái usb mà đã từng gắn vào máy bạn quét virus cho nó.. nếu ko có data quan trọng thì format luôn đi.

----------


## nguyenuyen

*làm như sau bạn nhé*

không phải bị viruts, hay ổ cứng gì đây bạn trẻ à; bạn làm như sau sẽ được thôi:
vào run-msconfig-startup, rồi bỏ hết các phần mềm chạy cùng window nhé, sau đó restart là ô kê.
chúc các bạn thành công..!

----------

